# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Нуждаюсь в вас

## Nikol

Уже год читаю вас, дорогие мои. Я не молода. Все было нормально пока не потеряла здоровье. 
Год не выхожу из дома. По всем фронтам обвал - родных почти нет, друзья перестали вспоминать, 
самое тяжелое - оказалась в долговой яме.
Поддержите. 
Пишите в личку. Буду рада помощи и советам...

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Приветствую. Можно чуть  подробнее?
Что со здоровьем, почему долги?

----------


## Nikol

Долго принимала снотворные. Начались проблемы с НС, памятью. Есть еще проблема о которой хотелось бы не в открытом доступе.
В результате тяжелая депрессия. 
Таблетки только ухудшают состояние. Перепробовано много антидепрессантов... 
Долги... работала, набрала кредитов, не знала, что так будет...

----------


## Aare

А мужа, как я понимаю, у вас нет, да?
И сколько эти долгов? Совсем неподъёмно? А работаете вы кем?

----------


## Nikol

Мужа нет.
Долги - несколько десятков тысяч дол.
Уже год не работаю и навряд ли восстановлюсь.

----------


## Aare

> Мужа нет.
> Долги - несколько десятков тысяч дол.
> Уже год не работаю и навряд ли восстановлюсь.


 Охренеть. Это полная труба. А есть же, вроде, какая-то процедура банкротства физических лиц. Вы что-нибудь про это знаете?

----------


## Nikol

Не хочу этого. Это одна из причин почему я здесь.

----------


## Unity

Либо гордость, либо смерть посредством саморазрушения, третьего здесь нет... 
Выбор - дело времени - но каким он будет?..
Мне, олицетворению форумского зла, всё-таки хотелось, чтобы Вы... остались на этой планете, "перезагрузили" разум, начали снова всё с чистого листа.

----------


## Nikol

Спасибо, пожалуйста откликнитесь кто может. Хотелось бы пообщаться в личке.

----------


## Nikol

Ребята, нужна ваша поддержка. Пишите все кто может хоть немного дать надежды, поддержки. Я тоже хотела бы как и многие из вас на годы зависнуть здесь. Помогать людям не отчаиваться.

----------


## Vladislav

Да это апатия. Попробуйте хотябы начать или мысленно поделите задачу на части, на этапы. Там потом в кураж войдёте и всё получится.

----------


## Nikol

Прошу вас найти теплые слова. Откликнитесь, кто не безразличен.

----------


## старый_параноик

что-то вы пропали с форума...надеюсь у вас всё наладилось...если нет, то пишите - пообщаемся.

----------

